# If You Had to Relocate, Where To?



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope that all of you have had a lovely Easter Holiday.

If you had to relocate because you were offered the job of your dreams and could not turn it down, where would you move to ? ( three in the USA and three foreign countries limit ) ... 

Here are my choices:

1. Obviously Apulia, Italia 
2. Sardinia, Italia 
3. Alicante - Playa San Juan, Spain 
4. San Diego, California
5. Washington D.C.
6. Punta de Este, Uruguay 

Look forward to reading all your posts. 
Margi.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting question and your choices are interesting as well.

I spent more than half my life in Washington, DC and I am happy to be "from" there.  And San Diego, CA is lovely, but California, with all it's pluses, is too congested for me.  I know...there are some less populated areas near there, but California in general isn't for me.  I'll visit, especially since my daughter and her husband live in Hollywood and they love it there.  Nicole was born and raised in the Washington, DC area, so I suppose she's a big city girl.

As for me, weather would dictate where I would move.  No more jobs for me as I've been retired for a couple of years and wouldn't go back to working for love nor money.

Let's see....Wherever we would go would have to have a temperate climate.  We're done, done, done with snow and shoveling.  Although, our winters here in recent times have had little or no snow so, perhaps, home sweet home is where we should remain.

I need trees and vegetation, so arid desert-like places wouldn't be a first choice.

There are parts of so many places that, if combined, would comprise our Utopia.  The beautiful green of Ireland, the lovely food and coastal areas of Italy, the deep woods of Canada, the beaches of Hawaii and the like.  I am at a loss to make even a handful of choices.  Much like trying to decide what my favorite food is.

Great question to ponder, Margi, but as I look out my living room window, the view I see is nothing short of perfect.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oregon coast, only other place I would like to live.

Visit, lots of places, live here or Oregon.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2012)

I have not traveled much but I think I would like some of these places.
I have been to a few.

Hawaii
Australia
Ireland
Greece (not right now though)
Spain
San Diego is on my short list too
Santa Maria area CA


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 8, 2012)

Svizzera; if I had citizenship and access to a riserva di caccia.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd relocate to MN so I could be closer to my aging parents. Not going to happen, but I'm thankful that I am self-employed and can take my work with me so I can be there 4-5 months out of the year.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 8, 2012)

I haven't traveled much outside the U.S. so not sure if there is anywhere foreign other than Canada where I'd like to live. And being a pale northerner I love cooler but not frigid climates. I'm most comfortable in the 40-75F temperature range. I don't function well in temperatures above 80F; I get physically ill and am prone to heat exhaustion and dehydration. I also sunburn ridiculously easy. So I have to keep that in mind when choosing a place. I'm also not an arachnids person, especially spiders. Pretty much anywhere that I will daily or even weekly run into spiders, especially large ones or poisonous ones, is out until I find a therapist good at treating phobias. And even then it's iffy since I might chicken out of treatment. So with all of that in mind, and really only knowing about the geography of North America (I slept through that class a lot), these are my choices.

Somewhere on the coast of Washington state, preferably the mid to northern coast

Somewhere along the southern coast of British Colombia

Southern coastal Alaska

Maybe coastal Newfoundland or possibly Nova Scotia

Possibly Hawaii

If I ever get to visit Wales, Scottland, Ireland, Greece, Italy, Norway, Finland, Germany, Denmark or The Netherlands this list might change.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2012)

Is anyone going to be surprised when I say Copenhagen, Denmark?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 8, 2012)

i'd need to have 2 residences at the same time in order to get both winter and summer seasons.

somewhere along the southern gulf coast of florida, and rutland vermont, for example. i'm half way there already since i have some land in port charlotte, florida. need to buy a house in vermont.

outside of the u.s., i'd say ballinamore, co. leitrim, ireland, or vancouver, b.c., canada, along with a place in mexico.
to get my sun worship in, i think a coastal town in quintana roo, mexico.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Is anyone going to be surprised when I say Copenhagen, Denmark?



I'm not surprised.  I love Copenhagen.  Such a lovely place.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 8, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> along with a place in mexico.
> to get my sun worship in, i think a coastal town in quintana roo, mexico.



Ahh, Cozumel or Isla Mujeres!  Si, si!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 8, 2012)

I would move back to Hawaii in a heartbeat.
Back to Holland is a very close, almost tie with Hawaii
Costa Rica
Indonesia
French Polynesia
New Zealand
Japan
Sweden(back to my ancestral roots)


there are SO many places that are strong contenders, it's really nice to day dream about, that's for sure.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you Note

For all the members who have given their thoughts and views on relocation. 

Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Is anyone going to be surprised when I say Copenhagen, Denmark?


No!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 9, 2012)

*Thanks for all the interesting replies*

@ Dawgluver,

The east coast of Mexico, now that sounds wonderful ... Cozumel ... Tulum ... Rivera de Maya ... 

@ Tattrat: 

Hawaii ... now, me too !  Kaui ... Popu Beach to be more specific ! 

Sounds great ...

Thanks guys.
Margi.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2012)

East, west, home's best.  There's really nowhere else in the world I'd want to live, and I'm lucky enough to have visited many places over the last few years.  The climate is perfect here, neither too hot or too cold, year round.  This is really a beautiful place to live, just far enough away from the big city and as far west as you can go without falling into the Pacific.
If I was forced to live in a big city it would be San Francisco or San Diego.
I'm very happy to be a California girl.


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2012)

The coast of Washington State. 

BTW, WA is oaded with spiders My inlaws used to pay me to go to their homes weekly and kill spidres and remove webs. 

The southern coast of the Gulf Coast.

Vermont in the country

Wales

Hebrides Islands

Scotland


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 9, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> The coast of Washington State.
> 
> BTW, WA is oaded with spiders My inlaws used to pay me to go to their homes weekly and kill spidres and remove webs.



Interesting. I have family that live in WA at various locations along the coast and I asked them specifically about spiders. None of them have ever had problems with them. My parents, the older of my brothers, and I lived there when I was really young and as far as I know we never had problems with them. When my husband and I were researching places to live, everything we looked at mentioned that there were a couple of varieties of poisonous spiders but that they were not numerous and relatively easy to avoid and several places mentioned that spiders in general were not usually a problem. And when the hubby and I went out to visit for my sister's wedding we saw nothing of them.

Where in WA were you at? Is it maybe something isolated to a specific region? I wonder if it's sonething reated to climate change. How long ago were you there? I ask because the hubby and I would still like to move there eventually and if the spider problem is as bad as you say, I'm definitely going to need to get past this phobia before we get there.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 9, 2012)

boy, addie, you and i have the same dreams.

vermont, florida, the pacific northwest, and ireland/scotland.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 9, 2012)

I was born and raised in San Diego, California (and after age 14 in Vista which is in North San Diego County). Vista, or anywhere in the San Diego area, would definitely be on my list.

In no particular order, the remaining places are:

2. Alaska
3. Pretty much anywhere in the U.S. midwest
4. Australia
5. Canada (specifically either British Columbia or Alberta)
6. New Zealand

I have been throughout the midwest, but other than about an hour (all of it in the car) in Canada (Winnipeg) I haven't been to any of the last five locations I chose.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 9, 2012)

Bugs, reptiles and snakes seem to be more prevalent in warmer climates.
That's one of the reasons I prefer areas that have average temperature ranges of  > -15F and < +80F.   I'm not a fan of sweating, high summertime humidity, nor air conditioning.


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Interesting. I have family that live in WA at various locations along the coast and I asked them specifically about spiders. None of them have ever had problems with them. My parents, the older of my brothers, and I lived there when I was really young and as far as I know we never had problems with them. When my husband and I were researching places to live, everything we looked at mentioned that there were a couple of varieties of poisonous spiders but that they were not numerous and relatively easy to avoid and several places mentioned that spiders in general were not usually a problem. And when the hubby and I went out to visit for my sister's wedding we saw nothing of them.
> 
> Where in WA were you at? Is it maybe something isolated to a specific region? I wonder if it's something related to climate change. How long ago were you there? I ask because the hubby and I would still like to move there eventually and if the spider problem is as bad as you say, I'm definitely going to need to get past this phobia before we get there.


 
I lived in Tacoma for about five years. There were spiders on bushes, in the house, in the grass, everywhere. All my in-laws were terrified of them. Not me. I just would kill them or destroy their webs. My husband, when we lived in Texas, I would say,"Phil there is a spider on the wall, " and he would be out he door before I could finish speaking. Yet if one of the huge roaches got in the house, he would smack it with his hand. YUK! At my sister-in-laws house, she would leave. She was so afraid of one getting away from me. Even on her patio I would hunt them down and kill them. Then there would be a new bunch the next week. There were three houses and each one paid me ten dollars every week to get rid of their spiders. I thought it was all ridiculous. In the 70's, that was a lot of money to me. Thirty dollars extra each week.


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Bugs, reptiles and snakes seem to be more prevalent in warmer climates.
> That's one of the reasons I prefer areas that have average temperature ranges of > -15F and < +80F. I'm not a fan of sweating, high summertime humidity, nor air conditioning.


 
When we lived in Texas, Son #2 would go hunting for poisonous snakes and turn them in for the bounty money. He always had money in his pocket.


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> boy, addie, you and i have the same dreams.
> 
> vermont, florida, the pacific northwest, and ireland/scotland.


 
Vermont is absolutly beautiful. And there are no really big cities. When someone needs something unusual or special, they come to Boston. And where I lived in Tacoma, in the morning, I would go out my back door and there were the snow capped Olympic Mountains. Go out  my front door and there is snow capped Mount Rainier. Yet I was only about 15 minutes away from Puget Sound. I have to live near the ocean.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 9, 2012)

Addie said:


> Vermont is absolutly beautiful. And there are no really big cities. When someone needs something unusual or special, they come to Boston. And where I lived in Tacoma, in the morning, I would go out my back door and there were the snow capped Olympic Mountains. Go out  my front door and there is snow capped Mount Rainier. Yet I was only about 15 minutes away from Puget Sound. I have to live near the ocean.


Glad to see we see agree about something even though you're not a fan of egg custard.  We regard most spiders as an aid for the control of other bugs.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Glad to see we see agree about something even though you're not a fan of egg custard.  We regard most spiders as an aid for the control of other bugs.



+1


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Glad to see we see agree about something even though you're not a fan of egg custard. We regard most spiders as an aid for the control of other bugs.


 
I  love egg custard. In fact, it is always the one food I ask for after surgery and I am allowed to eat. I know my stomoch can handle it. 

I am not afraid of most bugs. Including spiders. They are so much smaller than me. So what is there to be afraid of?


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 9, 2012)

I was asked just last week,  ( did a survey over the phone )

" Where do you see yourself living in the next 10 years?"

My off the cuff answer.. " If I see 10 years from now, I'll be hopefully living at some KOA Campground anywhere! I'm going to make damn sure that when my kids move out their isn't a chance in h..., that they can never ever move back home with me! " That would definitely do the trick.

To answer your question. Were moving out of Cali. Most likely to a drier climate for my health. As far as moving to a  Foreign country goes. I'd never think of leaving the States. It's home.


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> I was asked just last week, ( did a survey over the phone )
> 
> " Where do you see yourself living in the next 10 years?"
> 
> ...


 
I swore that when the last kid moved out I was going to set up a cot in the basement next to the furnace so they couldn't come back. Up to a year ago, I still had a kid that moved back home. He was with me this time for three years. Then he got thrown out and finally got the message. My door was closed to kids. I not only had to raise my own kids mostly alone, but also a grandchild when my youngest daughter died and left five kids. It is a never ending job. I am now 73 and I have my total freedom. The answer to all requests is "No." No money, no borrowing anything, no, no, no.


----------



## Back Rhodes (Apr 10, 2012)

Someplace warmer further south, such as *Santa Cruz* but inland enough to be out of the fog belt...or *Owens Valley*...or the *Southern Mother Lode* (Mariposa, Jamestown, or Sonora...

Internationally: *Ireland*, *Spain*, or *Italy*...

If I could afford it, I'd have a house in each of these 6 locations...otherwise Home Sweet Home remains the mountains of Mendocino County...


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 10, 2012)

I would love to go back to Rome. I had the pleasure of living near it for a few years back in the 80's. I used to train in and after checking out all of the popular tourist destinations, I started going through residential areas where tourists don't hang out much. I found some great restaurants, views, settings. I was young and naive and didn't really appreciate the simple things it had to offer.....Loved the place, though...
Here I am around '86...(on the left)


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Barbara,

Thank you for your post. I have noticed that you mention your birthplace, San Diego ... It is one of my fave places on the west coast of the USA ... Love the weather and the subtilties of  Mexico ... 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Rock Lobster,

Awesome photo ... Now, now ... One is never to old, to admire ... 

Thanks for sharing the lovely photo ... 

*** I love the Borghese Gardens ...

*** Were you able to see the Colliseum CATS ?

There is a group ( banda ) of wild cats that are fed by the residents, visitors, restaurant owners and even Government --- to keep rat / mice population nearly nil ...  

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Back Rhodes,

Sounds like a great idea ! 

Kind regards and thanks for posting.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Addie,

Thanks for joining us on this question ... Vermont ...  I had been there many many years ago as a young young child ... I can remember the emerald green mountain majesties and the cows ... True, it does not have a pavement big Urban culture ... It is a rural state with agricultural magnificance ... The Vermonters are quite veered toward organic and ecological food production ... last time I read ...   

Washington and Oregon, I would believe to be alot like the northwest of Spain and the northwest of Italy ... Stately mountains and stunner rugged Pacific Ocean ... 

I grew up in Vancouver though I was not born in Vancouver and so it was not very far from Washington State ... The 200 Miles going back north to Vancover from northern Calif. / Oregon to Vancouver, are unforgettably beautiful ...

Kindest. Margi.  

Thanks for sharing.
Margi.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been actually spending a bit more time daydreaming of this, and I have come up with way too may variables, and have become my own worst enemy, lol.

If I was still wanting a good mix of nightlife, happy hours, great dining, something to do every night after work, with lots of out door time/activity. . .than Hands down: O'ahu. That would be my place to be. Tokyo=Too darn many people/crazy hard to "settle" environment, no dice. NYC, been there, done that, wouldn't want to live there again at this point, but LOVE to visit. Amsterdam, I love with a passion. Forget the typical tourist mindset of drugs, and women. . . that aside, Amsterdam, and Holland in general, have been the most amazing place I have lived. BUT, the winters can be harsh.

So, Oahu it is, for the ability to get into trouble if I wanted to, and the ability to "Peace out" if I wanted too. Within the Islands, Interisland fights are cheap too. . .a weekend in Maui, or Kauai every month or so, cheap and easily doable. Oh, and the weather. .  .


----------



## Addie (Apr 11, 2012)

Tat, on Oahu, on the corner of Fourth Street, the temp stays at 74ºF year round.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 11, 2012)

Addie, my dear, 

Where in abouts have you been on O'ahu?

Were you near Peal?


----------



## Addie (Apr 11, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Addie, my dear,
> 
> Where in abouts have you been on Oahu?
> 
> Were you near Peal?


 
No, not near Pearl. I lived across the street from the Punahou School. Up a couple of blocks from Beratania Street. There is the Police Headquarters there. Son #1 attended the Lincoln School. That is the school where all the kids of the professors from the UH sent their kids. It was more advanced than the other schools. I lived there for only a year. Then I came back to the mainland. 

In Elvis's movie, "Blue Hawaii" he mentions that on the wall of the Punahou School, the flowers bloom only at night. You don't want to stick you nose in them to smell. they are loaded with ants and other critters from the world of the small. They are great big white flowers with a lot of petals.


----------



## Siegal (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd love to move back to manhattan. It's just no fun if you don't make enough to afford it when your older. At 22 a hole in the wall, roaches, tiny kitchen 3 flights of stairs and a 45 min walk didn't bother me . I hope I become successfull In My career so I can move back and really enjoy it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 11, 2012)

@ Siegal, 

Manhattan has a beat that many Metropolitan cities lack ... despite of its decadent subway, Rat Race, Over Population Quota for an island and overly expensive tiny apartments ... 

The Broadway Theatre, the availability of international shops & merchandise and of course the restaurant dining scene ... 

I had lived in The West Village while studying at NYU ( a decade ) ...
My Paternal Italian Grandmom Margherite had a Trattoria there ... My dad was raised there ... When they immigrated, he was 4 years old ... that was 1920 ... ( However, I was raised in Vancouver City. )

We enjoy NYC too ... not to live, however, to visit ... and go to the Theatre and dine out ... 

Thanks for replying,
Margi.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm coming into this thread late, but have loved all of your answers.

I really don't think I would go very far from where I am.  We live in a suburb of Vancouver called "Surrey", which is across the Fraser River.  We are close to the "big city" (not that we go very often), the ocean, the mountains, the valley all of the things that make the west coast a beautiful place to live.  

I would either want to move a little closer to the ocean, or a bit further inland to a community called Langley where most of DH's family lives and you can still get a bit of land - though even there multifamily complexes are going up everywhere!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 11, 2012)

@ L P B, 

It is never too late to receive a wonderful post !

Though I was not born in Vancouver City, I was raised there and lived 17 1/2 years there, before going to Manhattan, to attend NYU School of Journalism and work at my grandmom´s trattoria ... Then off to California, San Fran, Miami Beach and Mexico, and Punta de Este Uruguay ... The Vet is a specialist in Ganado, Veterinary Medicine for Cattle ... and Horses, donkies and other livestock ... 

Thanks for joining us.

Kind regards,
Margi.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 11, 2012)

Where abouts did you live, Margi?  I grew up mainly in the Lower Mainland (Port Coquitlam, New Westminster), but did spend several wonderful years in my twenties in the heart of the city in Kitsilano.  I think that is what really helped turn me into a foodie - all of the wonderful shops - butchers, bakeries, produce markets, ethnic stores and everything from little cafes to awesome restaurants.  I still love going there whenever we make it into the city.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 11, 2012)

*Kitsilano Beach*

It is a small world ... Kitsilano, a few feet or metres from the Beach ... in the heart of the city ... We are Urbanites ... we have all always lived in very Urban zones of major cities ... 

However, my parents left Vancouver and moved to South Miami Beach when Dad retired ... 

Mom is still in M.B. Florida and the Grandchildren can visit her and Dad passed on in 2010. My younger daughter and I go to visit her annually, and the older, monthly when in St. Augustine on biological projects. 

Kindest,
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Apr 11, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I'd love to move back to manhattan. It's just no fun if you don't make enough to afford it when your older. At 22 a hole in the wall, roaches, tiny kitchen 3 flights of stairs and a 45 min walk didn't bother me . I hope I become successfull In My career so I can move back and really enjoy it.


 
When you are 20, roaches and three  flights of stairs feels like an adventure. Here's hoping you get to live your dream.


----------



## Addie (Apr 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ L P B,
> 
> It is never too late to receive a wonderful post !
> 
> ...


 
Margi, here in Massachusetts, we have a Vet. School called "The Big Animal Hospital." It is located out in Groton on the grounds of a former State hospital. They treat and train students for the care of big animals. Horses, cows, large livestock, etc. It is in conjunction with the MSPCA. For their studies for small animals they go to the main hospital in Boston. Dogs, cats, rabbits, chickens, etc. From what I have heard and read, their final exam before graduation is really tough. Most of the students don't pass the first time.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 11, 2012)

@ Addie,

You truly are humorous ... 

I can deal with just about anything except Cucharachas ... I had 2 huge male British Short Hair Cats who used to tortue them to D E A T H, as I was hysterical ... I skeeve Cucharachas ... 

However, NYC can be alot of fun, if you have a fab paying job in Manhattan downtown and can live considerably well and enjoy the Theatre ... Nitelife, Wine Bars, Restaurant dining scene and of course, the fab shops. I do miss: Pottery Barn and Wm. Sonoma ... 

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 11, 2012)

@ Addie,

The Vet had studied in Milan, Lombardia ... He then had his degree certified by the Governments of Italia, and the USA ... He did his Proficiency English Exam and a Dele Spanish Proficiency ... So, he passed Medical School all the way through, and did an internship in Uruguay, as I went with him, with my 2 daughters and Argentina ... He was offered several great opptys over the years ... He specialises in working with beef and waygu and kobe Producers -- in birthing and pre natal care predominately. 

He has a business of his own, and works with Government clientel, private ranchers and large herders and ranchers who produce their own meats ... However he likes to work with small time farmers too ... and Drover Owners ( shepherds in need ). 


His pet peeve is MISTREATMENT BY OWNERS. 

Kindest.
Margi


----------



## Siegal (Apr 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> It is a small world ... Kitsilano, a few feet or metres from the Beach ... in the heart of the city ... We are Urbanites ... we have all always lived in very Urban zones of major cities ...
> 
> However, my parents left Vancouver and moved to South Miami Beach when Dad retired ...
> 
> ...



I live on the beach now. I have a family bagel store on 65th and Collins. Come visit next time your down


----------



## Oldvine (Apr 11, 2012)

I like where I am, never seen any place I like better   We can enjoy almost anything in a couple hours or less..snow, surf, dessert, shows, gambling.  Yep, I like it here, North Central California


----------



## qmax (Apr 11, 2012)

Given no money constraints and based on places I have been, either Paris or Sorrento, Italy.  Yeah, the latter draws a disproportion number of tourists, but it sure is lovely.

Melborne, Australia is also in the running.  Some Euro charm and LA's weather.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 16, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Ahh, Cozumel or Isla Mujeres!  Si, si!


Isla is wonderful but very very small island.
we have our favorites and don't know where we'll settle but we pretty much know where we won't settle.  taxes/politics/expense in general denote where we won't/can't end up.  yep, that's vague I know.


----------

